# Cat of the Week *VOTING*



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Voting will last for one week. Please do not solicit votes. Vote for the cat you truly think deserves Cat of the Week. Whichever member's cat wins, they will be PMed requesting a small bio about the cat, and the cat and it's bio will be placed in the "Cat of thr Week *WINNER'S THREAD*". The thread won't be created until the voting is up and there is a winner.  

perucat's Cat









harry's Cat









kapatrik's Cat









zippy96444's Cat









Janice's Cat









debs1960's Cat









WiccanWolf's Cat









estelle58's Cat









kitkat's Cat









Ashdyre's Cat


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Some of those photos have two cats.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't think it should have the member's name :? . I think it should have numbers instead.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I agree Des


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

> I don't think it should have the member's name . I think it should have numbers instead.


I agree. If it wasn't a "popularity" contest then, it sure is now. :? 

Here's my question. Say I entered Oliver and didn't win, can I enter him again? Also, what if he did win, could I submitt a different one of him the next time around? But if he won again, wouldn't it be the same bio? This all kinda comes back to my question of how this is a "contest"...


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Hmm ... i dont like this very much. I'm confused as to the 'criteria' for voting.

Cute cats though. Lovely pics!!!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Please see my new thread "Cat of the Week"! :wink:


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Not to gang up but I agree that the forum member's name should not be posted. Maybe just put a number or the cat's name. Also, I agree that if it is a Cat of the Week contest that only one cat per picture should be allowed. 

Another suggestion is to include a brief story or bio with the picture. It is so hard to decide on a pet of the week just from a picture...they are all beautiful. Maybe a cool story with a picture would make it more interesting.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

manitu22 said:


> Also, I agree that if it is a Cat of the Week contest that only one cat per picture should be allowed.
> 
> Another suggestion is to include a brief story or bio with the picture. It is so hard to decide on a pet of the week just from a picture...they are all beautiful. Maybe a cool story with a picture would make it more interesting.


 Kris, you do have a good idea there! :wink:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Meaghan1216 said:


> I'd show you guys on example, but it's on another cat forum, so I can't link it. Let's just forget the whole "contest". Don't get me wrong, I'm not mad/upset with anyone and I'm saying 'forget' it. Everyone has good suggestions/questions. :wink: If someone else wants to take over with the contest, they can. :wink:


Well, Meaghan, if nothing else, your idea has given me lots of lovely kitty candy to enjoy. They are all so cute!!!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

melysion said:


> Well, Meaghan, if nothing else, your idea has given me lots of lovely kitty candy to enjoy. They are all so cute!!!


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks for the compliment Meaghan.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

No problem. I posted another thread with your idea in it. That might work! Let's see what the other members think.....That would be unusual-which makes it fun and more exciting!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It's OK Megan, the mistakes made this time just make the next time better. 8)


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

coaster said:


> It's OK Megan, the mistakes made this time just make the next time better. 8)


 You're right!


----------

